

You know what's fun? Game Development is fun. - sorbus
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/9896830082/you-know-whats-fun

======
wccrawford
Actually, I find development in general to be fun. It doesn't have to be
games... But you do get to play the games. :)

~~~
spiralganglion
Maybe it's just me, but I think if software is well-made, it should be as fun
to use as a game is fun to play. With the amount of richness and animation
available to developers, there's no reason using even the simplest app can't
be surprising and delightful.

~~~
tudorizer
It's not just you ;)

